# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  New floating park

## Peter NJ

http://nypost.com/2014/11/17/pier-55...ium=SocialFlow

----------


## Rahena

Peter NJ! You have shared great link, Which looks really informative and useful, for the people, especially for the travelers like me. The new floating park is one of the most beautiful park in New York, I have we explored the place when I went to new New York this time, and I enjoyed myself a lot.

----------

